# Help: Hoof Rolls to the Outside



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

I could use some help and advice on one of my goat's front hooves. It is his front left foot. The outside hoof on that foot is rolling badly to the outside. I was thinking that I was trimming it properly to eventually correct the problem but it is not getting any better. He is overdue for another trimming and I want to do it right and see if this can be corrected over time. He is 2 yrs old now and developed this problem over this past winter. Help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Here are some photos taken from the front, side, and back of that hoof. Again it is his front left foot. THANKS !


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Hoof Rolling to the Outside*

Hello,

I had a similar problem last year and could only get on top of it by trimming every other or third week for months.

You may inadvertently cut not correctly though it may seem so. The outer toe is taking more weight than it should and therefore getting deformed. Is it possible that you keep it longer than the inside toe? How far do you cut back when trimming?


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Hoof Rolling to the Outside*

At first I thought that keeping the outside toe longer would force the hoof to roll back to the inside. So, yes, I was keeping the outside toe longer. Now I was thinking, and you seem to be confirming, that I should not keep that toe longer. It sounds like the additional weight on that longer toe is making the problem worse.
I'm trimming down as far as I dare go, being careful not to go too far. I've been trying to follow the good advice in the video I bought from Northwest Packgoats. It has been very helpful.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

(?) Is the recommendation then to:

1) be very patient and realize that it will be months and months before it will be corrected, if correctable at all.
2) trim this goat's hooves very regularly (like every other week) for that duration.
3) don't leave any side longer than the other; not the inside toe or the outside toe should be left longer (???)
4) and keep following the standard trimming practices; trimmed hooves close to parallel to the hairline, trimmed hooves flat and smooth to each other (as much as possible in this case), don't trim too deeply and get into the pink and blood veins, etc.

I could use some more clarification and advice. Thanks!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You should never leave one toe longer than the other. Sometimes you may need to trim "one side" of the toe longer for corrective trimming. As in, the foot turns out or in too much. But we are talking about both toes being done the same way.

Generally a goat rolls off the side of the foot because the heel is too long. Trim both toes as close to the pink as you can and trim them both the same height. Work hard to get the bottom parallel with the hairline and you should be able to straighten it out in a couple of trimmings.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to sanhestar and Rex !!!
Your advice has been very helpful. I will be trimming this weekend and will definitely be using your advice.
Great forum... Thanks!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice to have all this advice, my 3 1/2 yr old I bought about a month ago has the same problem on his hind feet. The person I bought him from hadn't trimmed his feet in some time, they were very long and crooked. He trimmed them the day I took him home, but they are still rolling. It concerns me. I'll keep trimming them and hope for the best.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

http://www.packgoatforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1205
Here is the link to that wonderful discription on trimming
problem feet.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, this is great! I'm going to have to look at his feet again carefully and give it a try.


----------

